# Crystal or Cherry Shrimp in Sydney



## lindafromoz (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi All, I'm new and was recommended to this site for help.

Can anyone in Sydney help me please.

Where can I buy Cherry Red shrimp or Crystal Red shrimp from, the price is quite astounding.

Please help me. Linda


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

Correct me if I am wrong but last I heard, it was illegal to have that there.


----------



## lindafromoz (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi M,

I went to LFS today and saw Crystal Reds, so I opened our phone book and started calling them all.

One out of 50 said they were illegal, the cost for 1 Crystal is $25.00 aud.

I havent been able to track down a Cherry Red. 

Alot of people haven't heard of these shrimp.

I'm still trying.. why do you think they are illegal?

Linda


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

I remember a while ago that I was told that there are certian fishes and shrimp that was not allows to be imported due to the fact that if they were released by accident, they can ruin the ecosystem. 

I remember endlers were illegal punishable by a fine of 100,000

Then I remember there were some shrimp that are like that too. But I can't remember which one. 

I do remember that they told me its $25 each for cherries.


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

They are available. Not sure if they are legal or not but more and more shops are now selling them.

Good luck with your search


----------



## bert (Sep 21, 2007)

I found a breeder of cherries in Brisbane, and plan on starting a tank of them.
Once they have bred, i will sell the fry, with intentions of starting other people breeding, and ultimately making them a common in Sydney.
Are endlers illegal? i have seen them in LFS before


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

bert said:


> I found a breeder of cherries in Brisbane, and plan on starting a tank of them.
> Once they have bred, i will sell the fry, with intentions of starting other people breeding, and ultimately making them a common in Sydney.
> Are endlers illegal? i have seen them in LFS before


Not sure if they are illegal but have heard of many people keeping them.

Ask your question here www.aquariumlife.com.au. It's aussie based so you might get a few more answers.


----------

